# Detailing training days. Group days.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Good morning all. We are thinking of running a few group days on detailing. and would love your input. Procar in Carryduff has kindly offered us the use of their premisis for training days for groups of upto 10-15 people to begin with. We were thinking of a general course for beginners covering everything from safe washing of your car througn to application of product and some beginner machining with people getting the cance to try out some machines. 

We were also thinking of an intermediate cours that will be completly machine polishing on both DA and rotary, where you can bring your machine or try out other machines and we will show you tips and tricks of the trade. 

These days will be compeltly free yes i said it free and there will be some great instore deals on the day. Kindly offered By Davey. 

As its free we will ask that you bring your own machine for the intermediate course and for teh beginners if you have a machine bring it along. 


The only thing we ask is you support Procar on the day for hosting it! 

This woud be open to clubs and groups to begin with and then we will organise an individual day as well if it is popular. We have been doing these days for a while and it is good fun. so if any group is interested please either post below or send me a pm and we can get a few days organised!

Many thanks
Rollo


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm interested in learning how to use a rotary so would be very interested in this. I could easily bring along my DA (Porter Cable from way back in the day but still very very effective). I'm sure I could get at least 1-2 others as well. ProCar is nice and central too. Great idea Ronnie.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I'd be keen to come along, once it's opened up to individuals. As above, happy to bring along my DA...:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

If we can get possibly 10 confirmed we may do an individual day first. Just a small group to get started as we would like to test whats the best way of doing htem so that everyone has a go has fun and does not get bored.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

wow great idea , may sound silly but i am not advanced enough for the beginners coarse hehe


----------



## DarrenM (Aug 6, 2012)

Subject to date and time I'd be interested in the beginners course


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am trying to get members from CelicaIreland to go for this. 

Will Sat/Sun be an option ?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes Saturday will probably be the day we will do them.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great idea and very generous of you lot doing it for free!


----------



## BangorGav (Aug 13, 2009)

Rollo, ill come along get a yarn with ya!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Happy days Gav. The main aim of the days will be to promote detailing and dispel some of the myths that people have. Commercial detailing for a business and private detailing are two totally different things and we hope to show how a car can be maintained to a very high standard over a number of years whilst minimising risk of damage. Also produts and how to use them. Looks like we are getting some good interest, so I will get a date organised and we will get a list going.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll get chatting with you nearer the weekend


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

no worries Paul.


----------



## jcdub (Dec 2, 2008)

*Detailing day*

I'd be very interested in this and would make myself available for most dates. I have my own rotatory and DA polisher


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

It's a bit of a jaunt from the NW but I'll be happy to head over a run lad. It's always good to see how other people do things and share your own ideas. 

:thumb:


----------



## telgraham (Nov 24, 2011)

Would also be interested in the individual day. Have a rotary but no experience of using it but keen and willing to learn


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

any more news/info on this?

havent been on here in a while but would be very interested in coming along,i have a DA which i can bring


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

hi Ronnie.texted your mobile today any news on the coarses for detailing etc,havent got enough posts to PM you i see you are logged in now


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

Had a chat with Ronnie this morning about the detailing day in Carryduff,sounds very good.so i'll get the ball rolling by adding my name + 1 more

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. niall83. Niall Cullen


----------



## jcdub (Dec 2, 2008)

farley2708 said:


> Had a chat with Ronnie this morning about the detailing day in Carryduff,sounds very good.so i'll get the ball rolling by adding my name + 1 more
> 
> 1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
> 2. niall83. Niall Cullen


I'd be interested in doing this too. Live in Drogheda, willing to travel
jcdub: John Cummins


----------



## smallford (Mar 19, 2011)

Would be interested to attend the individual course - total beginner bar the odd hoover and wash of my car


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. niall83. Niall Cullen 
3. jcdub. John Cummins


----------



## smallford (Mar 19, 2011)

farley2708 said:


> 1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
> 2. niall83. Niall Cullen
> 3. jcdub. John Cummins
> 4. Smallford J Bell


assume this is for the beginners level course as opposed to the intermediate one JB


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. niall83. Niall Cullen 
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Smallford J Bell
5. Lee_McW
6. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
7. bouncin_ted
8. Taylor 7
9. r9ymond


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. niall83. Niall Cullen 
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Smallford J Bell
5. Lee_McW
6. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
7. bouncin_ted
8. Taylor 7
9. r9ymond 
10. NornIron


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Brian mc21. Depending on day/time.


----------



## gary9 (Aug 12, 2012)

if i cud go aswel that would be great depending on date time etc.


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Lee_McW
5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
6. bouncin_ted
7. Taylor 7
8. r9ymond
9. Mr-Nova-Luva
10. gary
11. NornIron
12. brian mc21
13. gary


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

If the date suits I'm in


1. farley2708. Nigel Hughes
2. Niall83. Niall Cullen
3. jcdub. John Cummins
4. Lee_McW
5. KELLSY84. Dean Kell - providing im off work
6. bouncin_ted
7. Taylor 7
8. r9ymond
9. Mr-Nova-Luva
10. gary
11. NornIron
12. brian mc21
13. gary
14. DD1


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Guys. thinking about the second or third week in September for this. It will be a Saturday from about 10:30-3 ish will be going through bacicsa of machining, pad and polish combo's, then will have you to have a go on practise panels for some tuition, anyone think of anthing else they would like covered.


----------



## smallford (Mar 19, 2011)

Ronnie - is this for the general of the advanced one - thanks James


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

This is going to be a general detailing day. What it will mainly do is show proper techniques pad polish combinations etc but mainly the aim will be to assist you in imrpoving your technique and answering any questions or helping people who may have a fear or a difficulty with the machine. Mainly it will also make it clear what can and cant do and let you in on a few trade tricks.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Rollo - I'd love to go too would be a great day for someone like me who knows very little - caveat being work etc.
Thanks btw!!!
Cooks (Niall)


----------



## gary9 (Aug 12, 2012)

gary9 said:


> if i cud go aswel that would be great depending on date time etc.


could i also add someone else, we are both beginners but do all of the work together so thinking it would be good if the two of us get the same advise.
would be me (gary) and my mate kevin cheers


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Stick me down for this day also!!


----------



## Steven1976 (Sep 18, 2011)

If im off shift i would also like to try and get along to this


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

ill definately be down for this


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

right all have decided we are going to do a series of free meets. starting from washing and general looking after your car

next up will be machining what to do and not to do the truth and the myth behind it all. We are seeing a massive increase in cars coming to us with very low paint and strikethrough. some who have been to people charging for detailing so its time to possibly shed a bit of light on how to look after your paint properly and why.

Then finishing: glazes waxing sealants semi perminant glass coatings trim dressings tyre and wheel dressing etc etc. 

Then if there is a demand we will brake it into smaller chunks of machinging with DA and rotary etc etc. 

By doing this we can cover every thing in 1 day so b doing this it allows us to take time show things and answer questions making it interactive and above all not boring and rushed. As said its all free and I hope it will be of help. I have even learned a new wash technique recently and I have been doing this since 1996!! so you never know everyhting also by doing this it will allow everyone to get involved from teh complete beginner to the most experianced.

Many thanks..
Rollo


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Wrong section sorry


----------



## jcdub (Dec 2, 2008)

Any news on this course? Seems to have died....


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

See here dude 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=278137


----------



## jcdub (Dec 2, 2008)

Damien said:


> See here dude
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=278137


Thanks for that. Looks like I missed this. Pity my name wasn't transfered to the new thread or been informed about the change.


----------

